# RolePlaying Mafia Game VIII - Generic [Game Thread]



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

_Welcome to the RolePlaying Mafia Game VIII - Generics _​


*Game Rules*​
Click here for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game.
Please read them.

*ACTIVITY*​
*I require that everyone posts at least 3  contributive posts. You may only have 2 on the first day. These are  posts that actually contain some form of helping. This does not include  "obligatory second post" and such. If you do not meet the posting  requirements, I will warn you before the phase ends. If you do not think  you can meet the posting requirements, you must PM me saying that you  cannot do so. If you do not meet the posting requirements, I will  roleblock you during the night and following dayphase for the first  offense. For the second offense, you will be modkilled or replaced, of  which will be janitored and not revealed. This is the one policy I am  completely for, and I heavily discourage being inactive.*

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night
*
DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:
*
[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one with...

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes  for one person (majority = half +1) and all players have checked in.

The genders and fandoms of the characters may or may not reflect the  gender and fandoms of the person using that character. Keep that in  mind.
*
NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase. Anyone  who makes a night post will be roleblocked as a warning, upon second  offense, they will be modkilled.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want  to kill. The Godfather must PM the moderators telling them their choice  for the night's murder. The godfather sends in ALL of the mafia's  actions. If you do not think the godfather will be active, or is not  active, then select an individual and send the actions to me.

All actions sent-in are final, and it is up to the moderator's discretion if he will accept last-minute changes. 

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then  your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions  during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles subject to them.

*SEND ALL OF YOUR ACTIONS TO ME, Awesome*

*Role Revealing*​
Role Revealing is *allowed.* However, I warn you to do so at your own discretion. There is no role list in this game. 

I will not allow the posting of any screenshots or other forms of evidence of a role PM. *This now includes quoting. *You will be modkilled instantly if so.

*WRITE UPS*​

Not all actions used will be reflected upon the write-ups.

If a player attacks a bulletproof or a protected player, there will be no write-ups involved. 

*Write ups may contain hints. Not all of them will, but some will  definitely have hints. If you read the write ups, you may find valuable  information.*

*MISC INFO*​

-DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless otherwise  specified). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your  role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically  be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

-I will only replace players in the first three phases. And players  afterwards will be modkilled, and furthermore the modkill with be *under the effect of a janitor*. *Don't get apathetic town.*

-Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do  not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

-In the event somebody is banned, they will be modkilled. No exceptions.
-I will not be giving role descriptions. You will have to take what you know of the name of the role to figure out it's abilities. This will be a highly deductive game and I will not hand out such information.

*ALL BLUE ROLES ARE TOWN; ALL RED ROLES ARE MAFIA*

*DO NOT POST YET*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

*Player List* (Vote Count will be here as well as activity)

-1.    WAD Aizen [Winner]
0. Awesome SK
1.	>.>Generic
2.     Chicharito Night Roleblocker
3.	Chiba Generic
4.	Cubey Day Vigilante
5.	Hammer Insane Doctor 
6.	Hidden Nin Generic
7.	Jessicα Generic
8.	Jαmes  Skitzo
9.	Laix Tempest Phantom Day vigilante
10.	Legend Generic
11.	Mexican God Lvl 2Governor
12.	Nois 
13.	N??ps Generic Mason
14.	Platinum  *xxx*
15.	Rafaella Day Roleblocker
16.	Shin – Zangetsu Night Vigilante
17.	Sito Doctor
18.	The_Unforgiven ???
19.	Thdyingbreed Generic
20.	fokers13 ???

*All of them are mafia.* 


*Spoiler*: _Votes_ 




*Spoiler*: _Day 1 Vote Count_ 




1.	>.>
2.	Chicharito: *Cubey*
3.	Chiba: *Cubey*
4.	Cubey: *MG -> Hammer*
5.	Hammer: *Cubey*
7.	Jessicα: *Cubey*
8.	Jαmes: *Cubey -> MG*
9.	Laix
10.	Legend: *Cubey*
11.	Mexican God Lvl 2: *Cubey*
12.	Nois: *MG*
13.	N??ps: *Thdyingbreed ->MG Lvl 2*
14.	Platinum: *Laix*
15.	Rafaella: *Mexican God Lvl 2*
16.	Shin – Zangetsu *Noops*
17.	Sito: *Legend -> Rafaella -> MG lvl 2*
18.	SonnyBillWilliams: MG
19.	Thdyingbreed
20.	fokers13: *no lynch*

*Mexican God Lvl 2: 6*

Cubey: 5

Laix: 1

Hammer: 1

No lynch: 1




*Spoiler*: _Day 2 Vote Count_ 




1.	>.> 
2.     Chicharito
4.	Cubey 
5.	Hammer 
7.	Jessicα 
8.	Jαmes: *Hammer*
9.	Tempest Phantom: *Hammer*
10.	Legend 
12.	Nois 
13.	N??ps: *Sito*
14.	Platinum: *Sito*
15.	Rafaella 
17.	Sito: *Hammer*
18.	The_Unforgiven: *Noops -> Hammer*
19.	Thdyingbreed: 
20.	fokers13: No lynch

Sito: 2

No lynch: 1

*Hammer: 4*




*Spoiler*: _Day 3 Vote Count_ 




1.	>.>
2.	Chicharito: *TDB*
3.	Jαmes
4.	Tempest Phantom: *Sito*
5.	Legend: *Sito*
6.	Nois: *TDB*
7.	N??ps: *Thdyingbreed*
8.	Platinum: *Thdyingbreed*
9.	Sito: *Thdyingbreed*
10.	SonnyBillWilliams
11.	Thdyingbreed: *Sito*
12.	fokers13: *TDB*

*TDB: 6*

Sito: 2




*Spoiler*: _Day 4 Vote Count_ 




Tempest Phantom: *Sito*
Legend: *Sito*
Nois: *Platinum -> Tempest Phantom*
N??ps: *Sito*
Platinum: *Tempest Phantom -> The_Unforgiven*
Sito: *Legend -> Tempest Phantom*
The_Unforgiven: *Tempest Phantom*

Sito: 2

*Ivy: 3*

T_U: 1





*Spoiler*: _Day 5 Vote Count_ 





Platinum: 
Sito: 
Nois:


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

*Roles* (This will be updated as the game continues)
Skitzo
Generic
Day Vigilante
Night Vigilante
Insane Doctor
Jack of All Trades
Generic Mason


SK


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

*List of Actions* 
*Skitzo kills Hidden Nin [Generic].*
*Day Vigilante** kills Shin - Zangetsu [Night Vigilante]*
 *Day Vigilante** kills Chiba[Generic]*
*MGLVL2 [Governor] is lynched.*
*Skitzo killed Jessica [Generic]*
*Day Vigilante kills Rafaella [Day Roleblocker].*
*Jack of all Trades kills Cubey [Day Vigilante].*
* Hammer [Insane Doctor] is lynched.*
*The Day Vigilante has killed James [Skitzo]. The SK has killed >.> [Generic]*
*Thdyingbreed [Generic] was lynched.*
*Day Vigilante kills Noops [Generic Mason].*
*SK killed Chicharito [Night Roleblocker]*
*Jack of all Trades kills Legend [Generic].*
*Tempest Phantom [Day Vigilante] was lynched. The_Unforgiven [???] was modkilled.*
*Jack of all trades** kills Platinum [Generic]. SK kills Sito [Doctor].*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

Generic: So I heard the mafia are in town again.
Generic:  I dun wanna die
Generic: The troll will save us!
Generic: I heard the troll left town because he lost hope in us.
Generic: 

*Day Phase 1 Begins.*


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

whats the troll role?


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Inb4 trole  (that's troll role in one word )


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Inb4 trole  (that's troll role in one word )



nice portmanteau

the troll is usually a Tonberry[independent killer] with janitor powers


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Come at me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

In days long past, there were many trolls. Among these trolls, there was a man called James. An exceptional Troll.  This troll has lost faith an town, and has left the country and has not returned. He was the Troll role.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

i swear to god if there's a troll role in this game


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

There won't be a troll but there will be something to that extent that Awesome will troll us with.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, last time it was me and LB who got trolled the most so don't complain


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

>mafia killed their own assassin


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> >mafia killed their own assassin



I know right

You in the DOTA game?... oh yeah, you are


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

No game will ever outroll this game ever:



Period.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No game will ever outroll this game ever:
> 
> 
> 
> Period.



I gotta agree with Cubey. That game...


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

This should be a fun game, im prepared for the weird crap


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Will you teach me to football? 

EDIT: Great, i must now sit through a whole thread staring at pennywise and... whatever is happening in nois's set.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> EDIT: Great, i must now sit through a whole thread staring at pennywise and... whatever is happening in nois's set.



Hahahahahahahaha. This is so true. I remember the amount of times I remember I had to see brown titty milk be fired at two animals before constantly LOL.


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

where is everybody!


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

you want to tell me you actually stare at my sig?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

Not really haha, it justs always there!


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

You should see my sexy galore sig then, Noops knows


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No game will ever outroll this game ever:
> 
> 
> 
> Period.





>.> said:


> I gotta agree with Cubey. That game...


NEEDLESS runs a close second
but that game 

also
*[vote lynch mg lvl 2]*
cause your asking for it


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you lot ever completed a game in under 50 pages? Is this possible?


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

I will refrane from band wagoning and wait


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

I too will wait a few hours, I'm not a fan of making enemies, day one will be tough.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Have you lot ever completed a game in under 50 pages? Is this possible?



U mad

I'll keep my eyes open for now, no voting till like page 15 or something.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally a game without spam oversaturation  Every game should be like this tbh


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Have you lot ever completed a game in under 50 pages? Is this possible?



games used to regularly reach around 800 posts by the final phase before
you can usually tell how hax the roles are based on activity because interest levels will be higher
i wouldn't mind a slow game though


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> U mad
> 
> I'll keep my eyes open for now, no voting till like page 15 or something.



Oh thank god, no more chocolate man tits. You dont get my vote this round Nois. 






















_This_ round.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> games used to regularly reach around 800 posts by the final phase before
> you can usually tell how hax the roles are based on activity because interest levels will be higher
> i wouldn't mind a slow game though



Thank for Le Explanation. Yeah a chill slow game sounds good to me.


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's find that scum


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Finally a game without spam oversaturation  Every game should be like this tbh



*vote lynch cubey*

because cubey


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> NEEDLESS runs a close second
> but that game
> 
> also
> ...



Mmmmmmmmm Yess  Feels good, just as long as u arent doing it for LB's sake u sheep.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Hahahahahahahaha. This is so true. I remember the amount of times I remember I had to see brown titty milk be fired at two animals before constantly LOL.



That's why I blocked the ad-blocked that picture. 

But anyways, now we wait for suspicious activity. This game isn't very active compared to others. :WOW


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm Yess  Feels good, just as long as u arent doing it for LB's sake u sheep.


>lb's sake
>sheep


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> >lb's sake
> >sheep



Shut up, dont pretend like u arent one of her many followers.

And here i thought it was because u were a dude white knighting, but u are actually a girl  whats wrong with you.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> That's why I blocked the ad-blocked that picture.
> 
> But anyways, now we wait for suspicious activity. This game isn't very active compared to others. :WOW



YOU BLOCKED MY SIG?


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

your sig is annoying.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

ASGHDFASHDF NOIS!


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

I can deal with this one, it was the eyes of the other one as their mouths got full of brown stuff which annoyed me after a while haha.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

It utterly disgusts me. Of course I'd ad-block it. Nothing about you though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Shut up, dont pretend like u arent one of her many followers.
> 
> And here i thought it was because u were a dude white knighting, but u are actually a girl  whats wrong with you.


i regularly kill that bitch when i get a chance to


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

Basically what I am saying Nois is. I miss it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests)

lurkers gonna lurk


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i regularly kill that bitch when i get a chance to


You aint cold, you're just a chick who has a crush on some other chick. 

 Come at me.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

My sig changes between the tape one and the coffee bean one. I am working on another sig though

Damn we townin'


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

nobody likes you!


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Go back to the other one


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

I do get the inclination to vote for Cubey here. I sense a little Mafia swag coming from your post bro. ...

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

I am actually slightly happy your sig is back.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> My sig changes between the tape one and the coffee bean one. I am working on another sig though
> 
> Damn we townin'



Townies gunna town.

Also, it had better be sexy


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Miss me everybody?

Anyways don't start spite wagons people let's just wait and hopefully we'll get sth

//Nois got the right idea


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> nobody likes you!



you talking to me?

And idk about cubey right now, don't get any vibes from him, other than his 'good player' vube, I'm actually looking up to your ideas Cubey

you better deliver some good thoughts


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not a sheep so I won't wagon onto Cubey. 

Although now I'm going to get something to eat and bake cookies. :WOW


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> You aint cold, you're just a chick who has a crush on some other chick.
> 
> Come at me.


uh-huh
i'm a chick who is crushing on lb
gj mg lvl 2
however did you find out my darkest secret?


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

i say vote lynch cubey because


cubey


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

soo much spite here

im glad im liked


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Miss me everybody?
> 
> Anyways don't start spite wagons people let's just wait and hopefully we'll get sth
> 
> //Nois got the right idea



you.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessica did you get killed in James game yet?and were you maf?

//I love you too chicha


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I'm not a sheep so I won't wagon onto Cubey.
> 
> Although now I'm going to get something to eat and bake cookies. :WOW



What kind?:33


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

yes and yes


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> you talking to me?
> 
> And idk about cubey right now, don't get any vibes from him, other than his 'good player' vube, I'm actually looking up to your ideas Cubey
> 
> you better deliver some good thoughts



Actually, in the last round, i saw Cubey as a nice voice of reason with a dash of comic relief.

The best reason to give him a mafia role this time around. 
Isnt that right Trollsome?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't remind me of James' game. it makes me lose faith in townies. I mean what idiots.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

inb4 jess is dead


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Meh i refuse to vote for anyone unless i have some kind of evidence


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> inb4 jess is dead



I wont let that happen! Not again!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> uh-huh
> i'm a chick who is crushing on lb
> gj mg lvl 2
> however did you find out my darkest secret?



That you are truly in love with me? And you know who Iam in RL?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn it people i am missing out on my Heroes to be here.Shit must go down


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in no way trying to wagon Cubey, I just get a little vibe. There isn't any evidence to go with on Day 1, so you have to just keep your eyes open...


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Actually, in the last round, i saw Cubey as a nice voice of reason with a dash of comic relief.
> 
> The best reason to give him a mafia role this time around.
> Isnt that right Trollsome?





SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Don't remind me of James' game. it makes me lose faith in townies. I mean what idiots.



james game is going pretty good for townies 4 mafia dead its the mafia that makes me lose faith


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

I am going to sleep. I am in too much of a sulky bad mood to start my usual vote.

Edit: I got killed by stupid trigger happy townies. Friggin' idiots.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

I know that it's an rl for the most part almost always but still we should wait for slips and so on you know the works


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Have you lot ever completed a game in under 50 pages? Is this possible?



First MD game was only 608 posts.. that's 31 pages for you, right ?



Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> That you are truly in love with me? And you know who Iam in RL?



Imma just lol.
Lol.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> First MD game was only 608 posts.. that's 31 pages for you, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No >.> don't lol,rofl


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> No >.> don't lol,rofl



Why not ? 

smh


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I am going to sleep. I am in too much of a sulky bad mood to start my usual vote.
> 
> Edit: I got killed by stupid trigger happy townies. Friggin' idiots.



First of all you got intel on that game that u werent suppose to get.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Stay true to your appointed name(nevermind me too many hours in front of the screen probably-yes even i have my limits)


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I know that it's an rl for the most part almost always but still we should wait for slips and so on you know the works



Yeah, but by voting people you get to judge them by their defense and Town can usually get a better idea who may or may not be Mafia based on the interactions that take place...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> First MD game was only 608 posts.. that's 31 pages for you, right ?



Wow, that must of been a hard working group. I would like to replicate this once.



Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> First of all you got intel on that game that u werent suppose to get.



 What? Is there a way to even do that? Are you talking about my killing of you? RNG bro. Anyone who said I got intel I didn't get is trolling you hard.

Edit: anyways sleeping is calling, be back later in a few hours.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Stay true to your appointed name(nevermind me too many hours in front of the screen probably-yes even i have my limits)



My previous name was R o f l c o p t e r. 
So, lolling is staying true to my name.. in a way.
Just like >.> is to my current name.



>.>


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

I am now officially confused.Damn lurking headache(brb aspirin).


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Wow, that must of been a hard working group. I would like to replicate this once.



Not really.. lol. 21 townies versus 5 SKs. >.>
6th dayphase the game was over with Town winning.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

This game is more of a Mafia FC than the real thread


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> I wont let that happen! Not again!


it might be out of your hands



Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> That you are truly in love with me? And you know who Iam in RL?


i'll assume you live in mexico
which means your too far removed to be relevant in anyway in my life



>.> said:


> Not really.. lol. 21 townies versus 5 SKs. >.>
> 6th dayphase the game was over with Town winning.


missed that game ;_;



Nois said:


> This game is more of a Mafia FC than the real thread


its nostalgia for generic games


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Back.Where is Sito and Raf and why are they not spamming?I feel lonely


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> This game is more of a Mafia FC than the real thread



That has been the case ever since the FC was founded...



Rafaella said:


> missed that game ;_;



Same here..


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Back.Where is Sito and Raf and why are they not spamming?I feel lonely


i'm burned out from challenging james in the sports game last night
you were there so you should know exactly what happened


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

*Skitzo has killed Hidden Nin [Generic].*


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

wow.


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

> I require that everyone posts at least 3 contributive posts. You may only have 2 on the first day. These are posts that actually contain some form of helping. This does not include "obligatory second post" and such. If you do not meat the posting requirements, I will warn you before the phase ends. If you do not think you can meet the posting requirements, you must PM me saying that you cannot do so. If you do not meet the posting requirements, I will roleblock you during the night and following dayphase for the first offense. For the second offense, you will be modkilled or replaced, of which will be janitored and not revealed. This is the one policy I am completely for, and I heavily discourage being inactive.



         .


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

I like meat.


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

so the towing already begins?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

nice hit skitzo


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> .



Oh.. the irony.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

im gonna guess the skitzo was trying to investigate


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

i lol'd
[Ten Characters]


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

ah work has cometh. so until i finish them, it's toodles to you all. 

lol at skitzo that was trigger-happy-influenced i bet. 

*[vote lynch cubey]* 

if i die rafaella is mafia


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

At least it was Generic


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> ah work has cometh. so until i finish them, it's toodles to you all.
> 
> lol at skitzo that was trigger-happy-influenced i bet.
> 
> ...


you deserve to die anyway
and what if the vig kills you?
how can this be used as evidence then?


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I like meat.





>.> said:


> Oh.. the irony.








fokrs claiming that it was ok because it was generic means hes either scum or towning


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Does the at least it was generic phrase mean i was ok with it?not this bs again


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

hammer said:


>



You're saying that your shitty spelling and calling him out on 1 typo was the joke ?
Oh.. shitty joke, bro.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Does the at least it was generic phrase mean i was ok with it?not this bs again



and hes defensive too


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

the towning has begun broski's
strap yourselves in for the ride


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Does the at least it was generic phrase mean i was ok with it?not this bs again



he should have waited till day to hiddn nin diddnt even post to defend himself!  hell my lynchs are usually to see a reaction not to actually kill the person its not ok to lose more then one townie a day


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> and hes defensive too



Obviously you haven't seen any of my games up until now when everyone tried to lynch me d1(or vig day killed me before they could do that)and i flipped town every time yes i am defensive against stupidity.

//Wrong quote my b.


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> You're saying that your shitty spelling and calling him out on 1 typo was the joke ?
> Oh.. shitty joke, bro.



It's not shitting spelling its shitty typing, and his was actually a grammar mistake not a typo the space between the two letters is two keys left one down one one key down two left.  hell I bet you dont know the reason I type the way I do lmao.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

You guys are worse than Azn(and yes that was meant to be very insultive)


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Obviously you haven't seen any of my games up until now when everyone tried to lynch me d1(or vig day killed me before they could do that)and i flipped town every time yes i am defensive against stupidity.
> 
> //Wrong quote my b.



N??ps: and hes defensive too


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Obviously you haven't seen any of my games up until now when everyone tried to lynch me d1(or vig day killed me before they could do that)and i flipped town every time yes i am defensive against stupidity.
> 
> //Wrong quote my b.





fokers13 said:


> You guys are worse than Azn(and yes that was meant to be very insultive)



youdont seem to realize more the none townie kill a day is BAD,  we should have went with one lynch and ended it  and waited for more evidence before skitzo did anything.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Push a lynch in 1-2hours?when maybe half the people haven't logged in?I guess you may have a point but our rl would be 80% townie at least now we can attempt to get maf and if we manage to do so it will tip the scales in our favor


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Push a lynch in 1-2hours?when maybe half the people haven't logged in?I guess you may have a point but our rl would be 80% townie at least now we can attempt to get maf and that will tip the scales in our favor



I usually never push a lynch, for example in lair game I voted lynch on green to see how he would react not because I suspected him, then he acted very defensive so I pushed it only there like im doing here.  You are beign defnsive and you still admit its ok because  he ws generic, it is NOT ok because thats still one vote we lost.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i'll assume you live in mexico
> which means your too far removed to be relevant in anyway in my life


You assumed wrong, I live int he US of A babe.

I will assume u have large breasts?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> It's not shitting spelling its shitty typing, and his was actually a grammar mistake not a typo the space between the two letters is two keys left one down one one key down two left.  *hell I bet you dont know the reason I type the way I do lmao.*



Don't know, nor care. 



fokers13 said:


> You guys are worse than Azn(and yes that was meant to be very insultive)



Are you calling me worse than Azn ?

< prepares neg


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

I am not being defensive i am explaining why you are misunderstanding what i said.And now you are making a big deal out of nothing.

//Not the neghammer i guess Rofl gets a pass


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry for being late, just read the thread and no one currently stands out as suspicious to me so all just withhold my vote for now.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> //Not the neghammer i guess Rofl gets a pass







>.......>


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Hammer, why you trying to push a lynch so fast?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> You guys are worse than Azn(and yes that was meant to be very insultive)


azn is good peoples
she brings a smile to my face once a day
a tear might follow later but i'm forgiving 



Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> You assumed wrong, I live int he US of A babe.
> 
> I will assume u have large breasts?


you're assuming i live in the america's
you're assuming i have large breasts
you're assuming you are in anyway relevant


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

azn likes Chicharito, so I like her, too. :33


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Azn is cool. Azn mode is hilarious. Azn rage is a lot of fun to watch too..

It's just the occasional derping that tarnishes her status.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

lemme be first to make a suspect list

foker
thedyingbreed
james
cubey (because cubey)
nois

Willing to give reasons upon request 
any other suspicions?


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

lol me on that list smh


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> lol me on that list smh



i made it from most to least, sure your in my top 5, but your 5th 

EDIT: although... that response... i sense a tone of "this kid really thinks im mafia lol"
alright, ill remove you


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Don't remind me of James' game. it makes me lose faith in townies. I mean what idiots.



Lol. Prepare for a lot more where that came from. That isn't thhe last time you'll be towned.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

vote mg ploxxie


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol. Prepare for a lot more where that came from. That isn't thhe last time you'll be towned.



lol towning comes with any game
most can be averted by having a good town though


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> i made it from most to least, sure your in my top 5, but your 5th
> 
> EDIT: although... that response... i sense a tone of "this kid really thinks im mafia lol"
> alright, ill remove you



I'm just very responsive about me being pointed at Curiosity is gonna kill me one day


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> vote mg ploxxie



youre adorable 

but i will not let my judgement be clouded by your beef

*[VOTE LYNCH Thdyingbreed]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

i wish being adorable would get people to follow me ;_;


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> youre adorable
> 
> but i will not let my judgement be clouded by your beef
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Thdyingbreed]*


Yeah and what's your reasoning behind voting for me? Exactly If you have any that it is?


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i wish being adorable would get people to follow me ;_;



All it's done is make people think you're a trap


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah and what's your reasoning behind voting for me? Exactly If you have any that it is?



i take amount of activity and response to accusation into account


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm off to sleep guys, see you in the morning.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> i take amount of activity and response to accusation into account


Being late for day 1, is not evidence of someone being Mafia . 

So now everyone in a different time zone is Mafia amirite?

That's what I thought that the wagon your trying to start on me is baseless.


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

good night guys, please don't spam too much.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Being late for day 1, is not evidence of someone being Mafia .
> 
> So now everyone in a different time zone is Mafia amirite?
> 
> That's what I thought that the wagon your the wagon your trying to start on me is baseless.



Its day one mate, every accusation has a hint of baselessness. Hell, rafaella's reason is that she doesnt like mexican god, and everyones voting for cubey because cubey is cubey. 

If anything I promise i wont try and convince anyone to side with me. Ill let them form their own decisions.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> azn is good peoples
> she brings a smile to my face once a day
> a tear might follow later but i'm forgiving
> 
> ...


Look you either have them or dont. 

And you do live in America.

But fuck this convo, its not necessary.... for now.

So why dont you just focus on the game and PM me a picture of ur sweater pups.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> All it's done is make people think you're a trap


but i am


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Mexican God Lvl 2]*


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois: 

Chiba/Noops:


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Look you either have them or dont.
> 
> And you do live in America.
> 
> ...



Lol.
MG.. you should quit while you're still ahe.. oh wait.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Look you either have them or dont.
> 
> And you do live in America.
> 
> ...


alright, i'm gonna let you forge your own reality here cause i'm certain nothing i say will deter you in anyway
and you're not getting a pm of anything


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafa. It's 4:45am. Go to sleep.

*[Vote Lynch Noops]*

I like the name.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rafa. It's 4:45am. Go to sleep.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Noops]*
> 
> I like the name.



Appreciated 
Its spoon spelled backwards, im so clever.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

this game started so good but has become sooo wrong


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rafa. It's 4:45am. Go to sleep.



Shouldn't you do the same then ? Being in the same timezone and all.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

oh lawd




this action


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> Shouldn't you do the same then ? Being in the same timezone and all.



I'm about to. Watch!


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rafa. It's 4:45am. Go to sleep.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Noops]*
> 
> I like the name.



no, its the same time for you >.>
i'm on holiday anyway


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I'm about to. Watch!



Good. 



Rafaella said:


> no, its the same time for you >.>
> i'm on holiday anyway



I have to go to work in about 20 minutes so, I have an excuse for still being up. >.>
<.<


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

Vigilante: I'm here to snuff out the mafia and shit.
Vigilante: I'm here to snuff out the mafia and shit as well, but I'm nocturnal.
Vigilante: That's bullshit.
Vigilante: You're bullshit.

*Day Vigilante has killed Shin - Zangetsu [Night Vigilante]*


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

lolwut... 

 smh


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Day Vigilante has killed [Night Vigilante]*



:galaxticryoma


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, i just realized
you didn't even sleep :/


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

one vig kills another
lol
lolol



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I'm about to. Watch!



shin predicting his own death?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Vig on Vig crime, thats the 1st time ive ever seen that


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow day phase vigilante taking out his night phase counterpart.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

I get it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You all live int he same place and it isnt America.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> omg, i just realized
> you didn't even sleep :/



Don't remind me. >.>
It will be a bitch when I get back from work and have to read LB's game...


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> I get it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You all live int he same place and it isnt America.



Same timezone, but otherwise you're correct.

< Eurofag.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

we dont live in the same place
just the same/similar timezones
i need to go to bed anyway
south africa > you betch


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Wow day phase vigilante taking out his night phase counterpart.



I'm sure Day Vig feels shitty for this...


----------



## BVB (Jul 21, 2011)

townies gonna town. 

/sleep


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> we dont live in the same place
> just the same/similar timezones
> i need to go to bed anyway
> south africa > you betch



Betch, if you arent a trap you will PM ur breasts  

USA > Universe.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch Laix]*

Going with my gut here.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

So I come into this thread after making cookies and this is what I see? 

Also MG, can you please take that talk out of this thread? Thanks you.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Vigilante: I'm here to snuff out the mafia and shit.
> Vigilante: I'm here to snuff out the mafia and shit as well, but I'm nocturnal.
> Vigilante: That's bullshit.
> Vigilante: You're bullshit.
> ...



nice dialouge, awesome


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Betch, if you arent a trap you will PM ur breasts
> 
> USA > Universe.


i find this ridiculously hilarious 

but i'm sleepiezzzzzzzzzzzzzz now
cya game
bbl


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> So I come into this thread after making cookies and this is what I see?
> 
> Also MG, can you please take that talk out of this thread? Thanks you.



The cake cookies are a lie.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

Vigilante: I'm here to snuff out the mafia and shit.
Generic: I'm here to be generic and shit.
Vigilante: I doubt it.
Generic: That's bullshit.
Vigilante: *You* are bullshit.

*Day Vigilante has killed Chiba[Generic].*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

It is just not the day vig's day.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

How many kills does the Day Vigil have? Also you're going on a role DV.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

I am thoroughly impressed at the level of towning.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> How many kills does the Day Vigil have? Also you're going on a role DV.


Guess he could have 2 attack's, that or we have 2 day phase vigilante's?


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

S.M.H.

Day vig kills two generics and the night vig in one phase. Impressive.

EDIT: Hidden Nin was Skitzo, scratch that.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Guess he could have 2 attack's, that or we have 2 day phase vigilante's?



As long as this senseless killing of innocents is stopped.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait how many townies is this? Three? With this being a twenty player game there should roughly be five mafia, maybe four if there's a independent (I believe these were the numbers from last game). How is it that one hasn't been hit? Just unlucky?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> So I come into this thread after making cookies and this is what I see?
> 
> Also MG, can you please take that talk out of this thread? Thanks you.


*K, I'll do it for you, cause I know ur the jealous type and u are my herder.

Tell me Jessica, who should I vote for?*


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Day Vigilante has killed Chiba[Generic].*



​
Sure, I was totally the scummiest dude in the thread, right? 

Good Luck, Town. Thanks for the game, Awesome.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> *K, I'll do it for you, cause I know ur the jealous type and u are my herder.
> 
> Tell me Jessica, who should I vote for?*



Due to last game, James. (He was the troll. )

I honestly have no suspects as of now, so unless it were to be a spite vote, I wouldn't be able to make a vote I'd be comfortable with.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Due to last game, James. (He was the troll. )
> 
> I honestly have no suspects as of now, so unless it were to be a spite vote, I wouldn't be able to make a vote I'd be comfortable with.



So are you mafia this time around or not? 

Just give me anyone.

Also didnt mean to bold my post before


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

No I'm not. I don't think Awesome hates me that much to make me mafia again. Hell he already put this curse down on me.

Like I said James, but you can do it or not, I'm not sure, and will wait to cast a more proper vote.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> No I'm not. I don't think Awesome hates me that much to make me mafia again. Hell he already put this curse down on me.
> 
> Like I said James, but you can do it or not, I'm not sure, and will wait to cast a more proper vote.



K, once you vote, I will follow like a horny mut.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2011)

Didn't need that last part.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well u got it. :|


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2011)

> Vigilante: I'm here to snuff out the mafia and shit.
> Vigilante: I'm here to snuff out the mafia and shit as well, but I'm nocturnal.
> Vigilante: That's bullshit.
> Vigilante: You're bullshit.
> ...



 :rofl


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

I come in ehre aftetr my mom stealing the interwebs and I see thsi shit?


im just going to with cubey because cubey


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2011)

Why Cubey?


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

because cubey

also you motehr fucking vigilantie stop doing shit you got two kills round oen and fucked them both up before we even got everyone inside to post! whats teh matter with you.


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2011)

I have to admit the vig is really going with 'gut feeling' which is getting him nowhere.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

after killing the night vigilantie you should have stopped.


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2011)

Well no of course not, his gut instinct told him Chiba was a mafia too.  Townies towning as usual.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

speaking of gutts since my gut is better I should look for my gibbs set


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

unless there are two day vigilantes
(I know three vigilantes sounds odd, but hey, this is Awesome were talking about here)


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

the idea of more then one vigilantie proplexes me


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome is a troll by nature, expect the unexpected, like the joker


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

so how many people posted so far?


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> so how many people posted so far?



its on the front page
whoever has posted so far for this day phase has an x by their name


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

so we need like 9 votes to lynch


Mexican God Lvl 2: 2

Cubey: 3

Laix: 1


and 6 people voted leaving  11 peopel to vote


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't make majority lynch a necessity. I just lynch whoever has the most votes.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Unsure with this lynch, although others seem to be going with it. With no real proof or anything I can't be to sure on this though.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

its because its cubey


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

So basically no evidence at all?


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

do we need evidence for cubert?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

ill go with the flow for now

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Rafaella]* spite, like usual

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

That seemed like a perfect time to bandwagon Cubert


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Ridiculous Levels of towning. 

Smh.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

so we're voting cubey because cubey?
i want mg dead though


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cubey]*
> 
> Unsure with this lynch, although others seem to be going with it. With no real proof or anything I can't be to sure on this though.



Getting Scum Vibes. 

Edit: I mean don't try _too_ hard to make yourself look innocent, Jeez.

It is also refreshing to see that when I go and come back its on a respectable page and not in the 30s or something.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

thats actually a very valid point, I just don't believe in it becuase I'm catholic.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

well jesssica isnt using her weird distracted smuiley liek she dose EVERYTIEM shes mafia


but yea because hes cubey is good enough we might get lucky what can it hrut at this point lmao


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

Good morning. 

good to see that you didn't spam that much. 

so we have cubey because cubey
and MG hate by raf.

hm.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

none of you want to vote mg? ;_;


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Wtf those kills

Hey town, who we lynchin?


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Aiyanah                        .


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> none of you want to vote mg? ;_;



why do you want to lynch him so much? 

maybe you and your scum want to get rid of him?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

because he's mg
that is reason enough


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know, people are really not very vocal this game and I'm torn for now.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaellla please dont temp me. I already told Jessica I would keep out my sexual aggressiveness from this game, but u make it so delicious.

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY] * Im missing you already.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois - Maybe if we spam some 

Mexican god is gay


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol spam, we're good at that

Mexican god, why Cubey exactly?


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

He's missing him


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don't know, people are really not very vocal this game and I'm torn for now.


we could talk much more if you want
you'll have to talk more too though


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> He's missing him



i dont think he knows


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Aiyanah, are you scum? answer with a yes, no or maybe


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

I was thinking of both Cubey and MG for lynching at first, but now idk


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Nois - Maybe if we spam some
> 
> Mexican god is gay


You got a problem with Gay people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

Do we amuse you?


Nois said:


> Lol spam, we're good at that
> 
> Mexican god, why Cubey exactly?



Why not cubey?

Think about it

a cube is a 3 dimensional square.

How many sides does a Cube have?

6 sides.

how many sides does a square have?

4

6-4 = 2

2 x the number of players = 40

40/6 = 6.666667

6.6666

6.666

6.66

666

Thats right, six six six.


Also, Im jumping on the wagon like a sheep


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Aiyanah, are you scum? answer with a yes, no or maybe



hmmmmmm

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmmm
*Spoiler*: __ 



may...
*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmm
*Spoiler*: __ 



ye...
*Spoiler*: __ 



n....
*Spoiler*: __ 



ye...
*Spoiler*: __ 



n...
*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont know


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Rafaella]*

admitted to being scum.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

you think i'm scum?
how cute :33
kill me and i'll laugh at the results


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

now you're making my scumdar tingle


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

i see we've had some vigi to vigi action. the towning has just escalated. 

but i'm alive, this probably means rafaella is scum.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Wouldn't it mean he isn't?  
or was he just kidding about killing you when he's vigi?

I sure as hell wasn't


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

because i've pointed out in the open earlier that if i get killed then rafaella was the likely culprit. so if he truly were mafia, neither he nor his mafia buddies would want to kill me because that would implicate him. 

but then again i'm just trolling because i don't have the troll role anymore  

who did i vote for again?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

you voted for me <3


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

i did?  are you up for lynching? depending on your answer i might change :33


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

everyone is up for lynching
even you


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Keep your vote on him jαmes, togther we'll get his ass lynched


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

aiya, sito is trapping me. i don't know if i can resist


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

sito is just mad that she cant get my nudes


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

can i get her nudes? i'd like to confirm her biological orientation. nothing more nothing less :33


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm spiting aiyanah becuase he gives everyone his nudes except me  </3

In do time jamie


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

equivalent exchange james
send her yours and you'll get hers


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

fair enough


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> equivalent exchange james
> send her yours and you'll get hers



i'm not comfortable exposing my own skin to more than one person  

/ashamed


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't care about jamies nudes


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

i care about everyones nudes


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

aiya will send me yours sito :33 

i wonder what you do with them aiya


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

thats why i call you a whore aiyanah 

he hasn't gotten my nudes becuase he hasn't sent me his :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

but aiya is interested in everyone's nudes yet apparently it is not in his interest to send you his. rather dichotomous. 

i'm spamming so i'll stop now


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> aiya will send me yours sito :33
> 
> i wonder what you do with them aiya


i put them in slideshows and run them on repeat in the dead of night
with a box of tissues nearby of course



Sito said:


> thats why i call you a whore aiyanah
> 
> he hasn't gotten my nudes becuase he hasn't sent me his :33


send me your nudes ho <3


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought this was the mafia fc 

spamming this one last time for postcount


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

lol aiya  

/final spam


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

lynch mg you bitches
please


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch mgl2]*

and no


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

blink first and i'll blink in sympathy


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

meh what the hell 

*[change vote lynch mexican god]* 

if he turns up innocent you're next aiya :33


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

i'll turn up innocent if i get killed but guilty to any investigations


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

me too 

we should just lynch aiyanah now :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

sounds trollish


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

this role is trollish considering i will be investigated at some point this game
i always am ;_;


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

posting for 7900  

also, when is this phase ending?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

i'm a jinchuuriki


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

I cant decide.. :/

But I think i'll go with

*[vote Lynch cubey]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

jamie you dirty spammer, you see what people are going to have to read when they get up?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

i've had great help


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

270+ posts isn't much to read through
i'm sure sito wants 50 more posts lol


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't 

posting again for another one


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

my user title is my post rank  

imma shut up for real now.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

user titles and post rank are for pedos, 
unless you have a colored post rank or a custom usertitle


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 22, 2011)

i haven't had a post rank for too long. i think i'm nearly a kage


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Shakin. Mah. Motherfuckin Head 

Don't make me role reveal 

*[VOTE LYNCH MG2]*

Seriously, the towning in this game


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i haven't had a post rank for too long. i think i'm nearly a kage



Yes you are, 8k is Kage, and we're both nearing that

Suck that, Naruto

Also
*[Vote lynch MG2]*


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

This is what always happens  Townies bother not to scumhunt on Day 1, follow hammer's idiotic advice, and nearly get a town power role lynched.

Did NO ONE question why hammer would want to lynch me so bad? Or was "because Cubey" enough of an adequate defense? And Jess the avid wagoner hopping on? Obviously this lynch is going smoothly as it is because it's Mafia-conspired.

Fuck you.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

because cubey


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Chill cubert, I think you're not the lynchee right now.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

also, when did you start linking past games in your sig?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

and why are all you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) invisible? >.>


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Since yesterday or the day before. Those are my top 4 



Nois said:


> Chill cubert, I think you're not the lynchee right now.



If I hadn't come online in time, there's a chance town would've towned yet again and offed me.

I still can't believe how many chose to follow this lynch based on literally no evidence


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

lol because cubey


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

lol because FUCK YOU


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafa should change his nickname to FUCK YOU now


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 22, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've seen one of the day 1'ers getting day 1'd. smh
I thought we were past that ffs. 

Lolling nonetheless though. >.>


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Kill the last probable Day vigi the town has.

Its all good cause I got a second ability that actives under lynchable circumstances :ho


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah you do that MG


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yeah you do that MG


Are you reliefed that votes are shifting to me? 

You guys do know that Raf has nothing on me, yet wants me to get lynched  Furthermore the roles are revealed as the game goes on.

Raf could easily have a investigative role for mafia and is trying to kill another town vigi 

Think outside the box people.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay then.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if you were a day vig(there are 2 right, or is awesome trolling and gave him two kills?)


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Btw, if you are the real vigilante you derped so terribly by revealing already. You'll get blocked everytime you kill now smh.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Btw, if you are the real vigilante you derped so terribly by revealing already. You'll get blocked everytime you kill now smh.



Hey, you should have just taken the fall and now u have let me resort to this.

All of you are to blame to vote on me for no apparent reason. 

 Town derped.

W.e I'll take down 10 players with me when Im lynched. 

I aint gives no fucks.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck up  I forgot the about the oh-so coveted vigilante-bomb role  That just makes me think you aren't the day vig 

The real one should not role reveal.

And the alternate to lynching you was lynching me which is even worse. You were a terrible vigilante anyways, you might as well have been playing for the Mafia the way you were killing townies smh


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fuck up  I forgot the about the oh-so coveted vigilante-bomb role  That just makes me think you aren't the day vig
> 
> The real one should not role reveal.
> 
> And the alternate to lynching you was lynching me which is even worse. You were a terrible vigilante anyways, you might as well have been playing for the Mafia the way you were killing townies smh



Its not a bomb in the least bit 

And how could lynching you be a worse alternative? 

So far all day vigi's have attacked townies. Em I getting singled out just so u can make urself look better? 

I highly doubt that anything u are is much better than a Vigi 

Anyways, u are making me gives fucks, and I cant give fucks.

Im watching a disney movie, and beating it on the side. And then Imma watch Captain America later. So fuck me over 

Town, do what u do best and town ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

My role is a lot better than yours that's all I will say. If I am lynched, there will no longer be a need for vig's 

So it's between me and you now.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *My role is a lot better than yours that's all I will say. If I am lynched, there will no longer be a need for vig's
> *
> So it's between me and you now.



What the fuck does that even mean? 

Town, seriously? Seriously?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay then MG.

> Claims he will take out 10 with him
> Claims to not be bomb
> Obvious lie

I'm a power townie, and the fact that a bandwagon formed without reason or resistance first dayphase should be indicative of it 

And I stick by my statement that day vig's are useless without me. Get at me bro.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Okay then MG.
> 
> > Claims he will take out 10 with him
> > Claims to not be bomb
> ...


It isnt a bomb man lol

This does more than take out 10  think of a bomb but in a trollish way.

Mafia trying to come up with a reason that would disable town vigi's ?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I have no idea what the fuck that could be but I suggest night cop investigate you seriously.

*[CHANGE VOTE hammer]* for starting bandwagons.


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

lol, cubey and mg are arguing who is more important for town.. maybe on of them really is mafia and is trying to save his ass?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

What is the lynching situation at the moment.

And well done for keeping it down to 16 pages so far. I am impressed.


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

so far it's lynching race between MG and cubey.. but cubey is trying to wagon hammer


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually hammer tried to wagon me and did it successfully


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

really? think I missed that.. 
need to look from the start.. luckily only 16pages to look.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I think everyone is playing is relieved this game isn't a spamfest


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

It actually is. The spam to not spam ratio is ridiculously high


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

yea hammer started it with no real reason other than cubey, 

I think lynching mg will be more useful tho.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It actually is. The spam to not spam ratio is ridiculously high



Me, jamie, and whore only spammed like 1 page, we should have done more


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Me, jamie, and whore only spammed like 1 page, we should have done more



Don't dare to.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

whore


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Implying the spam was only on that page.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

we'll wait for you suckers to get cuaght up, but then, bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> whore



you're the whore


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

So we need to look at Cubey, MG and Hammer.

Cubey - from what I can tell picked at random lynch. 

MG - seems to be a "we just want him out" lynch. 

Hammer - seems sneaky picking a lynch on Cube. Could this be a ploy to target big players early?


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

first fo all it aint tryign to start a bandwagon if it worked

2nd of all spite vote is spite

3rd of all because cubey



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Hammer - seems sneaky picking a lynch on Cube. Could this be a ploy to target big players early?



no its jsut every mafia game ibn the obd we would always vote lynch cubey

also lmao how would anyoen know cubey is a big player so soon


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

This is clearly not the OBD.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

you act liek I care 


you see what I notice is your first rsponse is not a gentlmens way to ask why just butthurtness.  as you can see im not goign WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU GUSY VOTING ME STOP TOWNING.  istead I will later person by person tell them my side.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

lol? You're not even close to getting lynched though. And I doubt your role is particularly useful


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

I would also liek to point out I did it in the lair game with green beast the same way my idea is to find people and see how you react  green beast and then I decide if I want to stick with it or not.


also stop hatting


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

The problem with that is if you don't even try to give reasoning for the lynch it proves nothing and only results in townies revealing themselves or townies getting lynched. Either way your strategy is god-awful.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The problem with that is if you don't even try to give reasoning for the lynch it proves nothing and only results in townies revealing themselves or townies getting lynched. Either way your strategy is god-awful.



not really im not askign anyone to reveal I just want a debate and see how they talk to me everyone has a sign look at jessica everytiem shes mafia and people vote her she sues the god awful emote.  the poitn is eevryoen has a tell even in text some use emtoes other get butthurt.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> not really im not askign anyone to reveal I just want a debate and see how they talk to me everyone has a sign look at jessica everytiem shes mafia and people vote her she sues the god awful emote.  the poitn is eevryoen has a tell even in text some use emtoes other get butthurt.



Smh. Just smh, you either don't know how to pressure people in these games, or don't want to pressure them.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Smh. Just smh, you either don't know how to pressure people in these games, or don't want to pressure them.



dont know how?  you got 5 votes and awesoem said we dotn need 51% of everyone only a majority of the peopel who voted


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> *not really im not askign anyone to reveal I just want a debate and see how they talk to me* everyone has a sign look at jessica everytiem shes mafia and people vote her she sues the god awful emote.  the poitn is eevryoen has a tell even in text some use emtoes other get butthurt.





hammer said:


> dont know how?  you got 5 votes and awesoem said we dotn need 51% of everyone only a majority of the peopel who voted



Lol... First you said you just want a debate and see people's responses, now you are suggesting you are really trying to get me lynched. Your story keeps switching around.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Lol... First you said you just want a debate and see people's responses, now you are suggesting you are really trying to get me lynched. Your story keeps switching around.



I never said I wnated to ylnch you, you said I dont know how to intimidate people or suck at it all I said was the fact we dont need 51% of townto vote in itself is intemidating you jsut misunderstand.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> I never said I wnated to ylnch you, you said I dont know how to intimidate people or suck at it all I said was the fact we dont need 51% of townto vote in itself is intemidating you jsut misunderstand.



1. I'm still not intimidated because I'm town.

2. I never said intimidate, I said pressure.

3. That is not the way you go about getting answers.

If you want to pressure people to see how they respond, then starting a bandwagon without contributing any sort of argument or even a reason is the worst way to go about it. The only thing that causes is senseless bandwagoning, and revealing or lynching townies, possibly power roles (such as is the case currently.)

You should have wrote some sort of valid explanation for lynching me at least  Terrible move.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

you still should feel prressure even if your town
its day one not like we can go by much

same difference

not answers reaction there is a difference


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

What good is a reaction if you get no answers out of it?


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

sually I react to a reaction


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry everyone have been out all day and will have to go soon as well.I am not crazy about hammer's reasoning for Cubey lynching and MG claiming uberpowerful role irks me somewhat.Anyways i am leaning towards MG but not enough to vote just yet.

[*vote no lynch*]


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

=hour and a half later=

MORNING GUYS! ....


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

sup, this game's been to sleep with you it seems


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

>phase is still opened
awesome, get on this


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 22, 2011)

Going to gut with my here and MGL2 seem's less likely to be Mafia to me.

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

If anything, his cockyness proves hes not, but hes a dick regardless.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

It seems to be a split vote at the moment between Cube and MG. How long till this ends?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

More importantly, how much time do we have before this phase ends?


----------



## BVB (Jul 22, 2011)

It started Yesterday, 01:34 AM.

So officially it should end in 17 minutes.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Eh, seems like we need to lynch someone. I need to reread the thread.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

inb4 extended phase


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

inb4 not extended.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome is taking his time to craft another vivid and emotional writeup to end the phase.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Back in 90 lynch MG


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Mexican God Lvl 2]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Generic: So the mafia is in town right?
Generic: Derping vigi's are derping everywhere though. Not one mafia has been found 
Generic: It's a sad day. Hey, want to kill someone?

*Mexican God Lvl 2 [Governor] has been lynched. Laix has been modblocked. The Night Phase begins.*


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Whaaat?

this game is derpin'


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow. That wasn't ideal. >.>


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

No more talking now.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

After witnessing you in this game I dont even feel bad


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Night Phase 1 ends. Nothing happened.

Day Phase 2 starts.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

nothing happened?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing visible.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol whut...
Then why did it last 24 hours ffs.


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

Why didnt the night vigi kill anyone?
OH THATS RIGHT


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

dat dayvigi


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol. Retarded day vig 

At least the Mafia fail too. Roleblocker probably got Godfather.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

that was anti-climatic


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Generic: Where's the mafia.
Generic: I dunno son. They a hidin. 
Generic: I'm scared 
Generic: You should be.

*Skitzo has killed Jessica [Generic].*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

dat skitzo  

lol town derpy derp derp. it's almost as bad as the wwe game.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

*Day Vigilante kills Rafaella [Day Roleblocker].*

*Jack of all Trades kills Cubey [Day Vigilante].*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

oh my god.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the game Awesome 

That's two vigilantes killed


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey was the day vig?

Well that explains a lot.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

still killing townies


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

That.. that's a enermous ammount of towning.


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

Im literally speechless...


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

i think it's safe to say it's now even worse than the wwe game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

i cant even describe whats going on


wait whats the difference between the jack and the skitzo?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> i cant even describe whats going on
> 
> 
> wait whats the difference between the jack and the skitzo?



A Jack can choose what to use. Skitzo can't.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

ooh i see


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

Then that is one lucky/unlucky ass skitzo


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

I am literally laughing my ass off right now.

Final post.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

That jack should have investigated cubey


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

the skitzo can't control his actions, just his targets


----------



## Olivia (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh god what? This is just, I don't even know what to say. 

Town is dead. With no mafia dead it's only a matter of time until mafia win. Good luck, you guys really need it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

7 people dead, 13 still alive.
4~5 mafia..

We're getting fucked over.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep in mind you need three posts this day phase, and not 2.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

*The SK has found his weapon.*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

We need to score on this lynch if we want to have any chance of winning.


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, i just made a great analogy.
Its like swinging blindfolded at a pinata, and only hitting your dads balls.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *The SK has found his weapon.*



There's a SK... goddamnit Awesome. You friggin' troll.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

There is a SK in this game too, we are fucked


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

*The SK's weapon jammed up while trying to shoot someone and needs to find a new weapon.*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that's one bit of good news. I guess.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

even the sk is getting trolled  

i knew this was a troll game awesome


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 23, 2011)

Suprised there's the SK in this game as I didn't think Sk's were generic but it makes things interesting.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

The town's gonna town I see

Also, Tdb, you edited that post three times or something...

First it was Nevermind, then something about gilgamesh and now something neutral


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

we are seriusl fucked


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> The town's gonna town I see
> 
> Also, Tdb, you edited that post three times or something...
> 
> First it was Nevermind, then something about gilgamesh and now something neutral


Yeah because I thought it was Gilagamesh due to the fact that he had to find a weapon, to attack and it failed. 

Which happened to me in the FF game and he used Tonberry in the last roleplaying game also from the FF game. 

But it was a gun since it jammed, hence why I edited it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah because I thought it was Gilagamesh due to the fact that he had to find a weapon, to attack and it failed.
> 
> Which happened to me in the FF game and he used Tonberry in the last roleplaying game also from the FF game.
> 
> But it was a gun since it jammed, hence why I edited it.



Ok, that sounds fair... I've noticed that too at first and found it sus that you edited it the first time, and then the third

That was sus though


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay I guess i'll be the one that breaks the ice here.

*[vote lynch Sito]*

Has seemed incredibly shady to me this game. I would like to hear your defense.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Plat what do you think of Chichirito?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> Plat what do you think of Chichirito?



I'm not really sure what to think of them.

They seem to have some of the off topicness of a mafia trying to blend in but then again i'm not feeling any major scum vibes.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

He's been on my watch list


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

I havent really been paying attention otherwise. Although, i wouldnt say im the best judge because two of my top five suspects turned out to be town. :/


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

I trust N??ps,N??ps is always right.


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally! Its taken like 4 months to get someone else to say it!


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

I know Noops is a reasonable poster, don't have an opinion about his gameplay yet.

What are the fors about sito or Chicho something?


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

And i know Nois is a cool guy with hot pics.


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Finally! Its taken like 4 months to get someone else to say it!



I trust my gutt which makes me trust you


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

N??ps said:


> And i know Nois is a cool guy with hot pics.



You just want me to send you hawtness

EDIT: Anyway, i think looking into Sito might be a valid point, although I don't really get that much of a scum.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Noops]*


----------



## BVB (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> Plat what do you think of Chichirito?



I'm scum oh mighty Legend. 

btw it's chiCHArito .. not so hard, right? 



Platinum said:


> I'm not really sure what to think of them.
> 
> They seem to have some of the off topicness of a mafia trying to blend in but then again i'm not feeling any major scum vibes.



you should distrust me, I'm the scummiest guy in this thread. 

/drunk good night. /sleep


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

Apparently my coolness does not extend to all peoples. 

EDIT: spell mah name right bitch


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I'm scum oh mighty Legend.
> 
> btw it's chiCHArito .. not so hard, right?


If you were messi id care


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

so there is a band wagon going?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

No because everyone is afraid to vote for some reason.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

thats stupid we have no choice day vigilantie derped then the jkack derped the vigilantie we derped lynching mexican god, but when it comes down to it we got no choice but to vote if we dont its a bigger derp.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

I suspect Sito personally.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

may I ask why?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Eh he just seems kind of shady to me in this game and i'm getting scum vibes from him.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

well for now I wil lhold off untill others get on


----------



## Burke (Jul 24, 2011)

I feel i should atleast leave my vote somewhere before i go to bed...

*[VOTE LYNCH Sito]*

for now


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

I would also like to ask the skitzo to not target anyoen else the way this shit is gonig we cant take the risk you might kill.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

*Tempest Phantom has replaced Laix.*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 24, 2011)

I came here~

Anywaaaays...
I suspect hammer for the Cubey wagon and seeing Cubey flipped as town, I guess.. suspicious has been fueled unto him.

Also, fokers as well if hammer flips as mafia because he always goes with the reasoning info must be needed before lynching but when Cubey accused hammer with a reasoning of suspicious, fokers hesitated to follow the wagon being form on hammer and instead voted.. "no lynch"
*
[Vote lynch hammer]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

so your lynching me because I choose cubey? seriusly though think about your reasoning because cubey was town hammer must be mafia.  all I did was do a lynch I diddnt even ask to bandwagon.  the whoel point of lynchs was to get people to explain their case and cubey did.  besides cubey towned it up getting mexican lynched killing night vigilantie etc.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 24, 2011)

Uh well, so who are your suggested suspects?


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Uh well, so who are your suggested suspects?



well theres two things I would like to say before we list any more suspects we should look at the ones stated by others and question them when they get on.  also I think when it coems to bandwagons the person stating it shouldnt be juge but the people after the first vote.  if you think about it generic mafia games has 4 mafia right?  including me thats 5 votes out of 20  thats a 1/4 chance one of the 5 of us is mafia, the fact the cubey and mexican bandwagon got pulled off so easily we should look at those people.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> well theres two things I would like to say before we list any more suspects we should look at the ones stated by others and question them when they get on.  also I think when it coems to bandwagons the person stating it shouldnt be juge but the people after the first vote.  if you think about it generic mafia games has 4 mafia right?  including me thats 5 votes out of 20  thats a 1/4 chance one of the 5 of us is mafia, the fact the cubey and mexican bandwagon got pulled off so easily we should look at those people.



Idk, you were the main accusator when Cubey was around, and it was your arguments that kept it running in the first place.

Then again, the great amount of 'because Cubey' really messed this up. I think hammer might be used as a scapegoat here, and we should look into people, who followed him in the first place and made the points count.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

thank you for defending me nois


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> thank you for defending me nois



It's not as much of a defense of you, as common sense. Jumping at a bandwagon just after the previous one failed is Mafia mistake 101.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Talk about an active phase, with many people planning on getting modblocked.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

Me and hammer are usually hyperactive in those games so I feel safe


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

I still feel chicharito being sus


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

SMH so many people inactifagging this phase.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

So many people getting modblocked. I should make a new rule where if you don't vote, you're modblocked for phases like these.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, so many games on my plate. Also, hosting is a bitch.

Let me read the phase and i'll come back with a vote.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hammer]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 24, 2011)

so it's either on hammer or sito? of the two i personally think hammer is more suspicious. because in other games he seems less serious but in here he's more cautious. it may have something to do with the fact that town has been towning a lot, but then i haven't played too many games with him to know for sure. and i sure as hell don't want to randomly point out names for the risk of accusing another townie and another bandwagon forms. 

so *[vote lynch hammer]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hammer]*
*still reading*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Votes locked, phase ending.


----------



## BVB (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> I still feel chicharito being sus



could you elaborate this claim?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hammer [Insane Doctor] has been lynched. Night Phase 2 starts. The following people are modblocked.*

Tempest Phantom
Sito
Fokers
Chicharito


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Hammer [Insane Doctor] has been lynched. Night Phase 2 starts. The following people are modblocked.*
> 
> Tempest Phantom
> Sito
> ...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. *Nothing happened once again.* Day Phase 3 starts.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2011)

are the mafia inactive and we've been doing all their work for them?


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

death talk: hey awesome why did I lack a very detailed death write up like everyone else 


/leaves


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> are the mafia inactive and we've been doing all their work for them?



Who has been inactive in this game ? Perhaps that might be a good place to start.


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh come on, how does nothing happen twice in a row... I sense serious amounts of trollmanship.

I motion that Awesome makes a scenario for hammer.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

They have to be the most idiotic mafia then, but its good we didnt get killed


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

*The SK has found a new gun.*


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Of course he did


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

The SK found his weapon  now just great .


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Was anyone expecting anything else ? Seriously ?

The only thing I'm wondering is if it will break again, or not.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

It better, i just hope he hits mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> It better, i just hope he hits mafia



The way this game has been going... I'm expecting more townies to get killed.
Hell.. I wouldn't be surprised if there was no mafia. Just a SK..


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome isnt that much of a troll right?

Thats like evil trolling


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> Awesome isnt that much of a troll right?
> 
> Thats like evil trolling



Were you in the previous game ? 

I wouldn't put it past him, that friggin' troll.


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> The way this game has been going... I'm expecting more townies to get killed.
> Hell.. I wouldn't be surprised if there was no mafia. Just a SK..



the troll role is back, and will be played by Awesome


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah i was the sk in that game, but he said it was mafia vs town simple, but knowing him anything can happen


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Day Vigilante has killed James [Skitzo].

The SK has killed >.> [Generic].*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *The Day Vigilante has killed James [Skitzo].
> 
> The SK has killed >.> [Generic].*



Oh look... I was right. smh

/dead


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuuuck it wasnt just him trolling


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Dude what the fuck is going on. Im serious, what the fuck is happening.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait i thought we have 1 day vig? we had two?


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck it, im going crazy.
*[VOTE LYNCH Thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

What about sito from last day phase?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

We have two day vigs?


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

i thought cubey was our only one


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe we had a back up or something.


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

it would explain the two vigi kills in day 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

We still have the jack right? Maybe we can use him to investigate someone to find the mafia or the sk, and we can lynch em


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Well odds are hed hit someone bad... oh god, i think we almost have a mafia majority at this rate...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

As long as the day vig gets it right from now on and the sk hits a few scum we should be good.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats why i say the jack uses a investigation instead of a kill, it will help us two ways clear suspicion on someone and it will help narrow down mafia

the only hitch to this if the SK comes up generic

my top 2 suspects are Chicharito/Sito they just come off fishy to me


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I agree. 

Both are pretty shady.


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok so... there are ten of us left

Me
Legend
Nois 
Platinum 
Sito 
Thdyingbreed
fokers
The_Unforgiven
Tempest 
Phantom

ill think wishfully, and say there are 4 mafia
and there is one serial killer
what we do know is that the serial killer is active
what we also know is that fokers, The_Unforgiven, Tempest, and Phantom are NOT active due to their lack of posts last day phase.
and i KNOW that im not the serial killer, trust me 

so that leaves 
Legend
Nois 
Platinum 
Sito 
Thdyingbreed 

only three of which have posted since the day phase began

now at first i suspected R o f l, but then he died, so my attention shifted to Thdyingbreed

I will also agree that Sito is something, i dont know what, but hes something, and its probably bad.

So currently my watchlist is
Thdyingbreed
Sito
Chi
Nois

and ive already voted for breed

... i should not have to be thinking this hard


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Fuck it, im going crazy.
> *[VOTE LYNCH Thdyingbreed]*


What excatly have I done that makes me mafia? 

I'd like to hear some reasoning but I'm pretty sure it's baseless just like the last time I called you on it.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

im willing to push sito and see where it goes, jack should investigate one of the others to get info

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*

this trollish game is making us overthink


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What excatly have I done that makes me mafia?
> 
> I'd like to hear some reasoning but I'm pretty sure it's baseless just like the last time I called you on it.



Stop being so offended at a game

I just think your the serial killer, and i explained that the serial killer was most likely someone who was active during last day phase, wasnt dead, and had already posted since the day phase started. That narrowed it down to four people, and i decided to pick you.

Thats just what im deciding to go on


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

breed just chill bro and follow me on this, at this point we need info, because we dont need to kill any more towning, taking chances wont do us any good


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Stop being so offended at a game
> 
> I just think your the serial killer, and i explained that the serial killer was most likely someone who was active during last day phase, wasnt dead, and had already posted since the day phase started. That narrowed it down to four people, and i decided to pick you.
> 
> Thats just what im deciding to go on


Not offended I just like getting reasoning when people try to start a wagon on me.

Active? I barley had enough posts to avoid getting mod blocked last phase, since it was so inactive .

Anyways until a better suspect comes up I'm going to trust Legend on this one.

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## BVB (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope my modblock is over? Sunday was pretty busy so I couldn't post. 

Another night phase there nothing happened is weird.. kinda scary.. either the mafia are dumbfucks or are trying to let us do all the scummy work.

lol @ SK


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

by active i meant made the posting requirements

And look at you! Youre trying to roll with the wagon on sito in order to divert the obvious blame on yourself!

I mean i would have atleast waited a couple posts before doing that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

N??ps said:


> by active i meant made the posting requirements
> 
> And look at you! Youre trying to roll with the wagon on sito in order to divert the obvious blame on yourself!
> 
> I mean i would have atleast waited a couple posts before doing that.


Obvious? Oh please your reasoning is because I met the activity requirement, thats hardly evidence of me being Mafia .

Your just grasping at straws here and trying to start a baseless wagon. 

Also why should we believe your not Mafia, as you say you suspected Rolf and he's killed by the Serial killer this phase and you exclaim "I'm not the SK". 

I'd say the cop should investigate you this night phase as that's pretty suspicious.


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Diverting suspicion to the accusor.

Constantly reusing specific words. (baseless, wagon)

Suggesting the only person capable of finding you (the cop) waste his investigation on me.

You really are not helping your case. And really, ill be honest, im about 90 percent sure youre the serial killer at this point.

My vote stands.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Diverting suspicion to the accusor.
> 
> Constantly reusing specific words. (baseless, wagon)
> 
> ...


So? That's because it's exactly what it is a with baseless reasoning attempt at starting a wagon. 

As I've said before we have no reason to believe your not a mafia/SK the evidence on you is a lot better then your reasoning for lynching me.

Yeah because I met the activity requirement that make's me mafia or the SK that's got to be the dumbest reason I've heard for someone being anti town in a long time. 

Sorry but no cop is dumb enough to waste an investigation on such awful reasoning.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

smh smh smh, this is one of awesomes games 
I'll tell you guys this right now I'm not mafia


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

I never said i was suspecting you because you met the post requirements I was simply narrowing down suspects, and ruling out people who were not active. You are just one of the five people that could possibly be the serial killer, and the conversation were having is only solidifying my judgement.


Sito said:


> smh smh smh, this is one of awesomes games
> I'll tell you guys this right now I'm not mafia



dont tell that to thdyingbreed, apparantly, that means you _are_ mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch Thdyingbreed]*

His defense sounds too forced and brash to mebut i'm willing to swap votes if a better target comes up.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

This game is a huge fucking success.


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

go away ghost


----------



## BVB (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> This game is a huge fucking success.



sarcasm? 

We haven't killed one mafia yet.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

thats uber scarcasm


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm telling you guys, this game has no mafia.. 
We're just all townies on each other throats~

Maybe serial killer is the only one we needed to kill.

No evidences of whatsoever mafia's existence in the game. There has been no actions nor write up that includes any mafia at all.

This is just like ETT's generic game.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome you troll.. 

Anyway, it was my fault that hammer got lynched last phase.
Some players like James followed the wagon I made so I can see why the vig attacked him.

Sito was the one getting lynched before I voted hammer sooo

[Vote lynch Sito]

By the way, i'm on my phone.. I can't bold nor color my fonts


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2011)

I will say that i doubt Sito is the serial killer, because he wasnt even on at all during the last day phase... when the killer attacked.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

but he would have been modblocked during the night

not this dayphase


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2011)

What i mean is that he was not on last day phase when the killer made his move. 

Now granted, he could have done this on purpose, and not posted in order to make others think it wasnt him, and seeing as hes the serial killer, being modblocked for the night wouldnt have hurt him. So yes, he totally could have done that on purpose. 

But i for one _would_ put it past him.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 26, 2011)

Uhh.. I don't know who to else to vote for if Sito can't be the SK.

However my case that this game has no mafia remains. It's very unbelievable mafia are inactive when Awesome can find replacements to replace inactives just like how he put me as a replacement over Laix.

Also, when mafia are inactive and not submitting action, awesome could have extended the phase or rant about inactive players not sending action in the thread just like what other mods are doing.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

N??ps said:


> What i mean is that he was not on last day phase when the killer made his move.
> 
> Now granted, he could have done this on purpose, and not posted in order to make others think it wasnt him, and seeing as hes the serial killer, being modblocked for the night wouldnt have hurt him. So yes, he totally could have done that on purpose.
> 
> But i for one _would_ put it past him.


Anything could happen


----------



## Awesome (Jul 26, 2011)

Implying I give a shit about mafia activity when not one is confirmed dead.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

fucking awesome

*[Vote Lynch breed]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

This game's taken an unexpected turn I see.
I guess imma follow the most reasonable trail right now.
*[Vote lynch Tdb]*

But this is temporary, I want to see if he has something to defend with.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry,too busy studying lately guys only had time to skim through the whole thing.

*[vote lynch thedyingbreed]*


----------



## BVB (Jul 26, 2011)

so why exactly are we trying to lynch tdb?


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2011)

I made a post laying out my logic


----------



## BVB (Jul 26, 2011)

So you are the only one who's sus and the others join the bandwagon? 

I'm fine with that. :ho

*[Vote Lynch ThDyingBreed]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for not being active this phase. Needed to do some overtime yesterday


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2011)

Who are you saying sorry to hmm? YOUR MAFIA BUDDIES??


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Who are you saying sorry to hmm? YOUR MAFIA BUDDIES??



No, I'm just polite


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2011)

<- guilty face


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

Can Jack please investigate someone


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Legend, are you tonberry? :


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

no not this time

are you the sk sito?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 26, 2011)

*Thdyingbreed [Generic] was lynched. The Night Phase begins.
*
Inactivity:

*The_Unforgiven is modblocked.
fokers13 [???] was modkilled.*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah you guys totally hit anti town with this one


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2011)

/night


----------



## Awesome (Jul 27, 2011)

Nothing has happened. The Day Phase has begun.


----------



## Burke (Jul 27, 2011)

Admittedly, breed isnt very good at looking innocent 

*[VOTE LYNCH Sito]*


----------



## BVB (Jul 27, 2011)

nothing happened again? weird.

awesome clearly is trying to troll us in this game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

now we are going with my plan
*
[Vote Lynch Sito]*

i knew he was innocent


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah right legend, you're most likely tonberry again 
I'm a doctor

*[Vote Lynch Legend]
*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 27, 2011)

*Day Vigilante kills Noops [Generic Mason]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

i told you im not, even if i was, i would have died by some way, my track record as SK is horrible


----------



## Burke (Jul 27, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind 

My last words of wisdom
Im positive there are no mafia
Im positive here is only the SK
Your only hope is to kill him
Sito, if you are the doctor, then legend is either serial killer or day vigi
either way, you suck legend 
I was so close to cracking the case 

/death of an innocent


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

of course you are the dr

i bet you are the sk


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

im innocent, use the jack to investigate me then


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh great another townie down.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

God damn it vig seriously.

I could of confirmed his innocence. 

I'm the other mason just smh.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

we need to work together, if you guys feel im suspicious get the jack to investigate me


----------



## BVB (Jul 28, 2011)

So Sito is sus of Legend 

and Legend is sus o Sito.

Does anyone have clues or anything?


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

not really

noops was sus of sito before he died

and sito was always 2nd to the lynchee in the past couple of phases


----------



## BVB (Jul 28, 2011)

there is one thing, that bothers me.

We started with 20 participants and only 7 of us are left.. and we haven't spotted/killed/lynched one mafia yet, so if there is mafia, they would have won already right?

But another weird thing is, that they don't kill townies in the night phase, maybe because they are non-existant and the SK is the only threat to town?


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

its looking to be that way


----------



## BVB (Jul 28, 2011)

So let's find out who SK is and lynch him.. 

hopefully before he goes on a killingspree again.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

What is weirding me out is that he only appeared 2 phases ago


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

*SK has killed Chicharito [Night Roleblocker].*


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF IS THIS SHIT

Im being framed

im pleading with you guys investigate me

why the hell would i kill someone who i was talking to


----------



## BVB (Jul 28, 2011)

well that was fun.  

/dead


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

Its sito he just got on and killed chicharito

jack investigate me


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got on less than 3 minutes ago 

it can't be me.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

all i know is that im being framed

some weird crap is going on


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

Legend, you're such a bad lier, you're tonberry again,


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

if im tonberry if im investigated , you can day 1 me in the next 3 games

im a generic


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

Tonyberry probably comes out generic


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

i wouldnt know but trust me on this the sk is one of 2 people you or the unforgiven

and who said its tonberry, tonberry doesnt need to find his weapon, i would know i was tonberry in the last game


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

*Jack of all Trades kills Legend [Generic].*


----------



## Burke (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, that was so stupid that it brought me back to life for 10 seconds.
/dead again


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

fucking idiot-_-

/dead

investigating does not mean killing

sito or unforgiven are the sk


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

What's this shit I'm seeing

Damn you people can't be left without supervision for two days...
*[Vote lynch Platinum]*

I bet he's the SK, hiding is his forte


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

plat claimed mason


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

Sito said:


> *[Vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*
> 
> plat claimed mason



Missed that

Ok, *[Change vote lynch Tempest]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

Tempest is actually getting modkilled if she doesn't post. Just a heads up.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Though if she is getting modkilled maybe we should seek out someone else.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder what are the SK's win conditions


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

The SK's win conditions are usually murdering everyone else.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

I seriously can't follow the roles entirely


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah you have a point there.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

*[change vote lynch the unforgiven]*

Since Ivy seems to be getting modkilled anyways.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 28, 2011)

I was at school yesterday and still now.

*[Vote lynch Sito]
*
I'm town. If I'm the SK, would I point out that there's no mafia in this game just to hunt the SK alone?
Also, I was offline yesterday the whole day so how could I be the Sk who made a kill yesterday?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 28, 2011)

And people, There's no way I'm the serial killer~

Serial Killer has been active throughout the whole game and made several kills on the previous phases.

I replaced Laix who was inactive. Laix was INACTIVE, that's why I replaced him. That means he can't be the active SK.

And what if Platinum is the mason, it doesn't make me immediately mafia.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 28, 2011)

3rd post to avoid modkill

I'm going to role reveal. I'm town nexus. 
I'm town power role.
I don't want to reveal because I wanted the SK to attack me and have it wasted or possibly reflect the attack to him..

Anyways, vote for Sito.
He has been active in this game..

Also, he voted immediately for me in an attempt to form a wagon to avoid another formation of wagon.

Or go ahead and lynch your only immortal townie in this game who can't be killed.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tempest Phantom [Day Vigilante] was lynched.

The_Unforgiven [???] was modkilled. The night phase begins.
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

townies have been "towning"....


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

you guys are stupid fucks


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Tempest Phantom [Day Vigilante] was lynched.
> 
> The_Unforgiven [???] was modkilled. The night phase begins.
> *


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

*Nothing happened. Day Phase 5 begins.*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay of the three of us one is the serial killer.

Meaning either Nois or Sito .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

I already stated my role.

I'm a generic mason. 

And shut up vasto you aren't even in this damn game.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah you better run bitch. 

**


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Such agreesive words=mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Vasto feels the need to spread his annoying to games he is not even in.

Lord help us.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

Get out of here. Take your fail Gilgamesh and Sephiroth with you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

Negged               .


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

With Ultros            .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 29, 2011)

Even if I revealed as the vigilante, I know I'm still going to be killed by the SK so I revealed as a nexus instead to avoid getting targeted but I still get lynched by town.

Anyways, good luck~


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

*Jack of all trades has killed Platinum [Generic].*

*SK has killed Sito [Doctor]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Wth, according to the list I'm all alone now


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

wtf awesome


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression numbers when from 1 to 20?


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

So there's more players?


 Awesome








If you're a player, imma give you the trollking crown


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuck you man, fuck you


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

I am the 0 player in UM tags. 


The Serial Killer.


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

10.	Legend Generic
11.	Mexican God Lvl 2[/um]0. Awesome[/um]
15.	Rafaella Day Roleblocker


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Also, for the final magnificent troll...................

Should I reveal it?


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't even know you could do that

You troll

EDIT: REVEAL NOW
**


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression I wasn't a player? 



Also; *THERE WAS NO TOWN IN THIS GAME*

You were all mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

.

That means Nois, unforgiven, me and chiba won then


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Sito said:


> .
> 
> That means Nois, unforgiven, me and chiba won then



Yup

Awesome's win is disqualified due to him being a mod of the game

Sito


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

I am still left. Does the "Jack of all trades," no, Mafia Killer 1, have another kill he can use? I think not.

*[vote lynch Nois]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

/alive

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*
Since when were you under the impression I was dead.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Because I'm the host.


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

, we still won.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

The game isn't over yet


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

It's me and nois vs you bitch.


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I am still left. Does the "Jack of all trades," no, Mafia Killer 1, have another kill he can use? I think not.
> 
> *[vote lynch Nois]*



The funny thing is that in one of my kill PMs I wanted to send you 'kill Awesome'


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope. You're dead. Stop posting 

and lol Nois. I'm not even bulletproof either. My kill can even fail


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

Like I said before, 

Since when were you under the impression I was dead, or that you were even the mod


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

This is my troll, and you are not a part of it.


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

Nois, just lynch him so we can end this already


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Since when were you under the impression I wasn't a player?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome said:


> Because I'm the host.



no fucking way


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, I managed to successfully pull this off with no problems


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

the unfair thign is that you don't need to send a PM to... yourself

Whatever happens I'm considering myself the last man stading


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm confused, as the person who replaced me isn't my role and it's just---



All your games are troll games Awesome.


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

*It's Over, Mafia 1 Wins*

Awesome: Since when were you under the impression I wasn't a playing?
Sito: Since when were you under the impression you were the mod.

Awesome[SK - fakemod]
 has been lynched

Winners: 
Sito [Real Mod]
Nois [Vigilante]


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope. Get out of here. No one can troll like I do. 

*Awesome [SK] has been lynched. The Night Phase begins.*


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Wait... This real?

That explains everything about those PMs and Sito not being modblocked that one other time


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

you're dead awesome, stop talking.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

*Aizen has killed Nois [Jack of All Trades].

WAD [Aizen] WINS THE GAME. 

He easily gets MVP in this game. Congrats to him.*


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

I said you're dead ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), stop talking.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

*[VOTE WAD FOR MVP]*

Sito gets an honourable mention.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

I was only Tsukishima. WAD was the real final villain


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 29, 2011)

negged              .

24'd 
you so fuckin lucky


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm seriously negging awesome for this.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

-1.   WAD: Aizen
0.     Awesome: SK
1.	>.>: Godfather 4
2.	Hammer: Mafia Doctor 3 
3.	Cubey: Mafia Killer 4
4.	Sito: Mafia Doctor 1 
5.	Laix: Mafia Killer 5
6.	Jessicα: Godfather 3
7.	N??ps: Mafia Roleblocker 2 
8.	fokers13: Mafia Doctor 2
9.	Shin – Zangetsu: Mafia Killer 3
10.	SonnyBillWilliams: Mafia Roleblocker 1
11.	Thdyingbreed: Mafia Doctor 5 
12.	Legend: Godfather 5
13.	Chiba: Godfather 1
14.	Nois: Mafia Killer 1
15.	Rafaella: Mafia Roleblocker 4
16.	Platinum: Godfather 2
17.	Jαmes:  Mafia Killer 2
18.	Hidden Nin: Mafia Doctor 4 
19.	Mexican God Lvl 2: Mafia Roleblocker5
20.	Chicharito: Mafia Roleblocker 3


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

negging fear back 24d me ;_;


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 29, 2011)

so, it seems that i will never sign up for an awesome game again


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

< repped Awesome

< wish he could have nulled


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

And here I was thinking I'm about to win this game


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

THIS IS HOW I FEEL NOW


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2011)

three things.
1.) I fucking called that everone was mafia.
2.) Awesome, when i suggested you fuck me over, i didnt mean make it a no win situation 
3.) thdyingbreed ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 29, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2011)

do explain aizens role and function


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 29, 2011)

the hell if i know


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

N??ps said:
			
		

> I know this is weird, but no matter what role you give me, i want you to fuck with me.



And so God said, "Wish granted."


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

In all seriousness, Nois's faction wins. But this troll game was highly successful.


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2011)

Its like a asked you to punch me in the face.... and you pulled out a knife


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> In all seriousness, Nois's faction wins. But this troll game was highly successful.



                                            .


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2011)

Seriously though, i knew that everyone was mafia. I just knew.


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

YEAH WE WON


----------



## BVB (Jul 29, 2011)

what the fuck.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

I loved this game awesome, my faction was sooo close


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> I loved this game awesome, my faction was sooo close



Sowwy

I loved how I practically took over as the Godfather of my faction


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

Fucking Awesome. So I was killed by mafia. Here I thought town vig had me.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

i knew those lynches were weird and no one believed me


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

That's because everyone was under the impression there was only one mafia. In fact, everyone was mafia and there was no town. You acted oblivious in the thread to look like town, when there was none.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

Which Mafia got whipped out 1st?


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

If your asking about characters then our godfather went down pretty fast.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

i mean which mafia got completely taken out 1st?


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

I have no idea then


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

The third mafia faction:


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol, was I on anyone's radar at all?


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

I only read plats mafia qt, he wanted to bamdwagon me


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

i knew killing shin was a great move


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

my mafia was under my control

i was brought up once in anyones QT


----------



## Olivia (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow I'll admit, I was trolled Awesome. GG.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

No one was on anybody's radar because you all thought there was only one mafia faction. It was funny to watch


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahaha, this thread became a lot more atctive after the game ended. I guess the confusion created by the fact that everyone turned up innocent made us paranoid. It also shows, how every mafia faction tries to stay low, which generlly is lost when there's 40 people playing.


----------



## BVB (Jul 29, 2011)

and every faction thought they were the only mafia 

good troll, trollsome


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

i thought nois was the jack so i let him live and wanted him to prove me innocent


----------



## BVB (Jul 29, 2011)

it  was funny how I was talking to legend about who's sus and in between our talks I was killed.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

i was soo mad


----------



## BVB (Jul 29, 2011)

I really thought for a sec that you were the one who killed me... I even roleblocked you the night phase before.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

nope i was the godfather/cop


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> i thought nois was the jack so i let him live and wanted him to prove me innocent



I knew you knew who I supposedly was, so I got rid of you

I was reluctant to ill every time I had chance though as Jack doesn't usually have more than one of each skills, so I didn't want to seem overly sus.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah i was keeping you alive in hopes of using you


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> Hahaha, this thread became a lot more atctive after the game ended. I guess the confusion created by the fact that everyone turned up innocent made us paranoid. It also shows, how every mafia faction tries to stay low, which generlly is lost when there's 40 people playing.



Yea, inactive game was inactive


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Sito said:


> Yea, inactive game was inactive



It was probably the invisifag galore


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

So it was ETT with an All-Town troll game hen Awesome with an All-Mafia troll game...where's my axe?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Difference being it's much for difficult for an a game to have a troll within a troll. Mine was like "Inceptitroll." The first troll was that everyone was mafia, and the second troll is a result of not knowing there is multiple mafias; everyone thinking (in the thread) there is no mafia to make themselves look like a townie.


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2011)

but you didnt ahve to make yourself serial killer 
We were gunna win


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome, as I'm sure you recall, I figured out your troll on Day 1....

But, I didn't predict that you were also a player..

Troll well done, Sir


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually, at a certain point in the game the only two factions that could have won were Legend and Nois' faction.

And Chiba, WAD was also a player. 

Many trolls in one troll game. Also, MVP to Chiba for figuring out the troll. Well, the main one.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

lol good work Awesome..

Good  work


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

This game was the definition of "Successful Troll"


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah I kind of thought their was no town when I saw that there were no cops.

But awesome you bitch you didn't even vote to lynch shouldn't you have been modblocked under those circumstances .


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

if mg wasnt a derp on day 1 and we were more active we would have won


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> Which Mafia got whipped out 1st?



my team died day 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

The day kill sequences were pretty fierce

Although, me being the only Jack in the game was pretty confusing for most of the people I think.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

i had a gut feeling to kill you

read the QT my goals where lined up


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

ok if there was 4 factions why the hell diddnt anyone night kill.

also you kileled my teams godfather and hitman day 1 ya turds


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

to inceptroll
Shin was my main goal to take out 1st


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

We had only a day killer, who'd come up as Jack, so by default he was a day killer. Other than that, the faction didn't have a night kill.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

my faction had night kills but you dayoned the lot of us


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

We were pretty good for being handicapped


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

There was one night killer who was dubbed the night vigilante. And he was killed pretty quickly.


----------



## BVB (Jul 29, 2011)

like first phase.


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> There was one night killer who was dubbed the night vigilante. And he was killed pretty quickly.



I think I did that, or Cubey, whom I have killed a second later


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

We killed Shin the Night vig


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

oh ok


----------

